# [Mail Server]Correo SPAM (Abierto)

## JotaCE

Estimados :

Algunas paginas de email como hotmail y yahoo reciben los mensaje de correo de mi servidor en sus carpetas spam y creo que es yahoo que de plano rechaza los correos electronicos desde mi servidor!

Que podria hacer para evitar eso ?

----------

## CiScOh4x0r

Hola, buen día, yo administro servidores de correo, con frecuencia me ha sucedido este problema y busque muchas maneras de solucionarlo, tal vez este también sea tu problema, ya que no dices mucha información al respecto, ni de hace cuanto te sucede ni configuraciones, ni nada, te explicare lo que he hecho yo, esperando te sirva.

Con Hotmail, cuando me sucedió esto, sucedía que el registro SPF, muchas veces podría estar mal, te aconsejo revisarlo o crearlo -sino lo tienes- para esto, puedes usar estas dos herramientas:

http://www.openspf.org/

http://www.microsoft.com/mscorp/safety/content/technologies/senderid/wizard/

Por consiguiente, le envié mis registros SPF a hotmail, llenando este formulario:

[url]https://support.msn.com/eform.aspx?productKey=senderid&ct=eformts [/url]

y luego me uni a Microsoft SNDS (Smart Network Data Service) : https://postmaster.live.com/snds/addnetwork.aspx

el cual inclui todas las IP's que necesitaba, de los servidores, para estar monitoreando el rango aproximado de los correos que eran reportados como SPAM para Hotmail, asi mismo te da muchas ventajas, que al leer y unirte te daras cuenta   :Smile: 

Por ultimo, me uni al sistema de Microsoft: Junk Mail Reporting Partner Program, el cual te permite saber, que usuario no desea recibir correos de la ip que has registrado o dominio, para así dejarle de enviar, antes de que Microsoft, con su sistema de filtración de SPAM, bloquee tu IP.https://support.msn.com/eform.aspx?productKey=edfsjmrpp&page=support_home_options_form_byemail&ct=eformts&st=1&wfxredirect=1

Revisalo, es muy interesante...

Con respecto a Yahoo, si tienes CPANEL en tus servidores, es mucho mas facil, solo activas las Domain Keys y tu correo al pasar 1 semana o dos, llegara a la bandeja de entrada. Sino lo tienes, deberas firmar cada correo saliente con DKIM, dependiendo lo que uses para manejar tus correos, Postfix, Sendmail, Qmail, hay alguna manera de hacer que este firme con DKIM cada correo saliente. http://www.dkim.org/

Y si despues de esto, aun sigues teniendo problemas, puedes llenar este formulario de Yahoo: http://help.yahoo.com/l/us/yahoo/mail/postmaster/bulkv2.html

Bueno, es todo, esto me funciona a mi muy bien, espero te sirva de algo.

Exitos,

----------

